# Is ExquisiCat Pine cat litter safe for rabbits?



## Nala (Jul 8, 2018)

Is ExquisiCat Pine cat litter safe for rabbits?


----------



## button+banjo (Jul 8, 2018)

Nala said:


> Is ExquisiCat Pine cat litter safe for rabbits?


According to info from this thread: https://www.binkybunny.com/FORUM/tabid/54/aft/124446/Default.aspx yes it is fine as long as it is pelleted.


----------



## Nala (Jul 8, 2018)

It’s the pelleted kind


----------



## Nala (Jul 8, 2018)

Well my rabbits think that it’s their food?


----------



## button+banjo (Jul 8, 2018)

Nala said:


> Well my rabbits think that it’s their food?


Nope! I use pine pellets in my bunnies' litter box and it works great.


----------



## 2littledragons (Mar 3, 2020)

My rabbit has been eating the pine litter pellets now is very sick. Vet was wondering what else is put in with pine. Has lost appetite now feed him with a syringe purée greens.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 7, 2020)

We use kiln dried pine from Walmart--the kiln drying removes the phenols.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 7, 2020)

2littledragons said:


> My rabbit has been eating the pine litter pellets now is very sick. Vet was wondering what else is put in with pine. Has lost appetite now feed him with a syringe purée greens.



What is his usual daily diet? Does he get hay too? Have you put hay on top of the litter?


----------

